# Leveling a gunnel prior to installing a deck on skiff??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Drop your deck below gunnel level and use the difference as a toe rail.
That "dip" is used on many hulls.
An accepted way to allow clear view of the water ahead, when seated.
Bow raises up on plane, the "dip" compensates for bow lift.

The big boys still use it, see?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Drop your deck below gunnel level and use the difference as a toe rail.



that's what i would do - i would scribe a line - on that line,i would laminate a "cleat",for seating the deck on - i would fit the deck,and measure out for a bulkhead in the aft section and another bulkhead about mid point,followed by another bulkhead on the fwd section - this would make for a solid fully supported platform - cut a few hatches in the aft section of the bulkhead for dry storage under the deck...

awlgrip,rolled on the deck and sprinkled with grip tex,makes for a nice clean non skid finish...


----------

